# Halloween/ Candy Demon costume....need some help with ideas!



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if demons have weapons or not but if they do I was thinking about making a lollipop prop that will be cut to look like a bite was taken out of it and use it as an axe? The lollipop stick will be made for a piece of pvc pipe and painted and the top I'm not sure what it will be made of but it will look like this:













If you don't think I should have a weapon I am just going to carry around a bloodied up plastic pumpkin (the kind we all grew up with) with candy in it  or both?! 

I was thinking about different candies that I could use but am clueless on how, but these are some trick or treating favorites: peanut butter cups, twix, kit kats, snickers, milky way, m&ms, those candy dots on paper, smarties, sixlets, skittles, dots, tootsie rolls.... I think an all black outfit but not really sure what? This is where I will need your help  

and my last question....wings or no wings? I don't know if I will have time to make them but will purchase them (if I can find them at a reasonable price) 

Thanks for all of your help in advance! you guys rock!


----------



## OpalBeth (Jul 16, 2013)

Very cool idea! Maybe something like this for your wig?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/95405807/ready-to-ship-cosplay-magic-headdresshttp://

Instead of the ornaments you could cover styrofoam balls with hard candies. For the makeup I really like the picture of the female holding the cards. Looks super complicated but way cool. love the lollipop made into an axe idea. Maybe wear a corset for part of the outfit? I say that because it gives everyone great shape and if you wanted to add anything to it (candy) it won't get weighted down. Can wait to see when you start creating this!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

That wig looks awesome! I can definitely make something similar  Thank you so much for the suggestions!  I'm sure I will be able to re-create that look somehow maybe not as good but it's worth a shot lol And the corset idea is perfect  I was trying to think of something that I could use to make it a little more feminine but evil at the same time haha The corset will equally balance that!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

As to whether demons have weapons...some do....

Definitely wings.


----------

